# Show off your 2013 party invites!



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I know it is early, but I just had to show off these invitations that Oh!HappinessCards on Etsy created for our Carnevil party this year! 









I am so excited about sending these out to our guests! The shop was very fun to work with during this design process. I really think the invitation sets the mood for your guests before they even arrive at the party! Show off your 2013 party invitations or ideas!


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Those look phenomenal! Do you mind sharing what fonts you used... I like them a lot...


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

walk7856 said:


> Those look phenomenal! Do you mind sharing what fonts you used... I like them a lot...


I didn't make them. I had them made on Etsy. Here is the link to purchase them!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

those are really fun. i agree about the preparty excitement. we wil be throwing the 7th annual for 11 yr olds(started pk4). ive been told several times that the kids always insist on cking their mailboxes during october waiting to see the invite! i have the best time coming up with the wording and looking for the background. found two great contenders for this year. need help trying to word that i want them to bring blankets to sit on.


----------



## handfulofrubies (Sep 3, 2010)

This was my invitation to a summer halloween party this past Saturday: Hotel Manderley


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

bootiful. what kind of feedback do u get for a summer halloween party?


----------



## handfulofrubies (Sep 3, 2010)

We had a small party, about 10 of us, but that was great because those of us who were hosts came up with characters to act out and we could give our guests more attn, it was a lot of fun - we were really able to freak some of them out


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I love those invites handfulofrubies! The details definitely make them amazing!


----------



## EvilAltar (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be making my 'Save the Date' cards soon. I'll be sure to post them here when done. There is one big project that I need to accomplish first - I need to make a custom rubber stamp.


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Ive never thought of making invations. Normally I just make a flyer and take it to the goth clubs I go to. But you guys have inspired me to do something better this year... I will post pics here when I figure out what Im going to do. Thank you!


----------



## EvilAltar (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow - Open invite? How do you keep your place from getting trashed?



BarbWire said:


> Ive never thought of making invations. Normally I just make a flyer and take it to the goth clubs I go to. But you guys have inspired me to do something better this year... I will post pics here when I figure out what Im going to do. Thank you!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i just bought black 5 x 7 envelopes at hobby lobby. paper studio products are on sale 50% off. pack of 12 for $1.50. thought that was a deal


----------



## EvilAltar (Oct 10, 2009)

mamadada said:


> i just bought black 5 x 7 envelopes at hobby lobby. paper studio products are on sale 50% off. pack of 12 for $1.50. thought that was a deal


Thanks for the tip! Oh course - it sucks for me who lives in Boston.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

First...love both invites....beautiful job!!!!

Heres mine, not quite finished though...I plan on printing it in landscape and tearing the bottem edge (may age the paper a bit too), then we plan on scribbling down the info for our party in the corner as though someone jotted it down last minute to save.

The articles (I hope) will give our guests the sense that the zombie pandemic is worsening, while the prank article still allowing others to not take the threat so seriously...This will help explain why people are so lax in their judgement and take their children out Trick or Treating with a zombie threat.

We decided to go this route so that our guests can feel comfortable coming as zombies, super heros or princesses. We plan on having it look like zombies attacked on Halloween night (yes this means costumed victims both young and old taken down by the zombies in our front yard). The house will look like any other house with a couple JOLs at the front door and a big bowl of candy just waiting for trick or treaters, however the house will be boarded up and primarily just be used as a safe house for all those trick or treaters and their families to take refuge in (our party is for 17 years and older just want to make that clear, dont want anyone to think our yard will be seen by little one...oh and its not on Halloween night either...) 



http://oi44.tinypic.com/6qwk6w.jpg


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

We are doing Fairytales, Fables and Folklore this year. 

Here is our invite. Its on YouTube and is posted on a FB invite, emailed etc. 

Mason 2013 Halloween Invite 

I did all of the background graphic work myself, had so much fun making it I sent it out already!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This is just a preliminary invitation. I ordered some gray granite card stock to use printing the headstones. The finger is a bottle of bubbles, I picked up four 10 packs of them at Michael's after Halloween last year.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

That is really cool! LOVE the finger! Great Idea.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of work and creative writing! Really unique!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Add Content


----------



## EvilAltar (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is my SaveTheDate that is going out this weekend. If anyone has any last-minute feedback or C&C let me know before Friday when I make the print run and start assembling them.

If you print this page, these can be folded into a mini Necronomicon. If you don't want to print it, the page numbers go in order clockwise from the cover. The last page with the date on it has an extremely faint (20% opacity) elder sign for my Cthulhu themed party.

Full scale invites will go out in September. They will be mock patient files from Arkham Asylum - with the "patient" being the person invited.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That is awesome EvilAltar!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is my invitation for this years party. We are doing a haunted plantation theme complete with costumes, props, alligators (fake) and all sorts of other fun hauntings hahaha.


----------



## EvilAltar (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome job Backfromthedead! These are classy. I would expect them to be hand delivered by a butler in a giant black engraved envelope, ala Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I used Facebook to invite my friends this year, and decided to make a video invitation. My theme is called " Come Little Children" 





dont mind the danish text in the end lol, it just says " last saturday of october" as thats where my parties are always held.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool backfromthedead!!! Looks like OakAlley. If it's ur home can I be in ur will??? Did u print them yet??? If not, it should be Miss Kristen. That's what we call ladies down here married or not.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We are having a zombie apocalypse. The invitations are in the form of announcements from the CDC. This is the first one. There will be followup notices as well with the final one right before the party!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

mamadada said:


> Cool backfromthedead!!! Looks like OakAlley. If it's ur home can I be in ur will??? Did u print them yet??? If not, it should be Miss Kristen. That's what we call ladies down here married or not.


hahaha I wish I had that home, but if I ever win the lotto you can come over and party when have the house haha. And yes I did print them out already. I tried to do Miss Kristen however it looked funky because it was too many words too keep the paragraph even. Also, I did not want to shrink the font anymore on the invite. Its funny you mention the Miss Kristen b/c I already got a lecture on it from my family members who live down in Texas. I put the invite on facebook and got comments about that too haha.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

EvilAltar said:


> Awesome job Backfromthedead! These are classy. I would expect them to be hand delivered by a butler in a giant black engraved envelope, ala Count of Monte Cristo.


Thanks! I wish I had black envelopes to send out but instead I had to settle for sissy white hahahaha. I am also gonna write up a short fake history of the plantation on old looking paper and send it out with the invites. Its all part of my setup for the ghost story telling session of the dinner party. For dinner we are serving homemade fried chicken, corn on the cob, biscuits, mashed potatoes with gravy, and green beans. For desert we are doing Pecan pies and banana pudding. I'm gonna be as fat and sassy as the Count of Monte Cristo hahahaha


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Back, not if u win the lottery....WHEN! Power of positive thinking! invites r bootiful. just teasing.


----------

